# Kowa SE focus help needed(prism focus help)



## DRodgers (May 20, 2007)

Picked up a Kowa Se range finder its a SLV and it has a split prism focus in the view finder..

Can someone explain how these work I find all the viewfinder out of focus and the prism in focus a bit more?


----------



## Mitica100 (May 21, 2007)

DRodgers said:


> Picked up a Kowa Se range finder its a SLV and it has a split prism focus in the view finder..
> 
> Can someone explain how these work I find all the viewfinder out of focus and the prism in focus a bit more?


 
You mean like this one?





​If so, that is an SLR (Single Lens Reflex) and not a rangefinder. The prism will convert the image so you can see it the right side up and true left and right. The split prism is an extra aid in critical focusing. What you need to focus on (pun intended) is the split prism, where you see a part of the image being split into two. You need to align perfectly these two, no ziggies and then you are in focus. The rest of the finder is to help with the composition and not the focusing, although older SLRs have been known to be made with only a ground glass finder.

If you still have a problem with the finder not being in focus while the split prism is, then you might need to change the prism/finder.

I had no idea there are still people that use a Kowa.   They were very good cameras and I had one at some point, it was stolen and I was left with two lenses, which I gave away for free. I wish I knew...​


----------



## DRodgers (May 21, 2007)

Thats great info thanks so much!

I found out yesterday night when I stripped it down and serviced it that its a slr even though they label it slv and its a fixed lens

How do you control the shutter speed with this old girl I can can only see dial ins for f-stop and iso?


----------



## Mitica100 (May 21, 2007)

Here is a manual for the Kowa SE-T (should be close enough):

http://www.butkus.org/chinon/kowa/kowa_se_t/kowa_se_t.htm


----------

